# You can help



## make beter (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello, 

I would like to invite you to visit my blog which I created in order to help homeless animals. This blog is in process right now and I hope to hear your evaluations and comments to make it better. 

P.S. Donation system is already working what are you thinking about that? 

Please visit: http://youcanhelpp.weebly.com/index.html
:wave:


----------

